# New Member here



## SabrinaMS (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there, I'm Sabrina I'm a young mouse breeder. I am part of my high school VoAg program and have taken an intrest in breeding and raising mice. I currently have 3 bucks (a light mock chocolate Reverse Siamese frizzy, a black and fox, and an Argenté satin) , 3 does (an Agouti, a Piebald chocolate, and an albino) and 7 pups (Agouti x black fox). Nice to meet you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome! Sounds like you've got a lovely selection there


----------



## SabrinaMS (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you, you're all very nice


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome
Could you please post a picture of your pied choc because I have one As well


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## SabrinaMS (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks!

And here are some baby pictures, I can't get any current/adult ones until tomorrow (she's at the school) XD. I call her Moouse because "Moo" like a cow from of her spots and it's spelt like mouse. All kinds of punny


----------

